# Problème démarrage PowerMacG5



## ggonline (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros problème avec mon PowerMac G5 (2x2Ghz).
Un beau jour il n'a tout simplement plus voulu démarrer mon cher OSX (10.4.11)
Voici les détails et mes tentatives de redémarrage (je crains le pire et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème)

La panne : le logo Apple sur fond gris (la petite spirale n'apparaît jamais) les ventilos finissent par tourner à plein régime.
Je n'arrive pas à redémarrer sur le DVD système Tiger (le lecteur tourne quelques instants puis plus rien)
J'arrive tout de même à voir mon G5 depuis un autre poste en mode Target (avec le DVD système dans le lecteur et le disque dur) J'ai lancé l'utilitaire disque il m'a réparé quelques anomalies qui ne m'ont pas permis de redémarrer par la suite.

J'ai également essayé de redémarrer sans les extensions (rien n'y fait), j'ai vidé PRAM (reset-nvram et reset-all), j'ai resetté la carte mère physiquement, j'ai déconnecté mes barrettes mémoires (8 x 1G) et déconnecté mes périphériques (sauf le clavier) et le Mac ne veut toujours pas démarrer, j'ai également remplacé la pile.

Dernière info, j'ai démarré mon poste avec la commande P+S, le texte s'arrête très rapidement
sur la ligne DART ENABLED.

Je ne vois pas bien ce qui ne reste à faire (et à espérer)
La carte mère serait-elle HS ou les processeurs ???

MERCI de vos infos et votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2011)

tu as tenté un Hardware test avec le DVD hardwaretest ? sinon tu devrais faire un reset de la carte mere...  il y a un petit bouton sur la carte.  regarde le manuel.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## ggonline (7 Novembre 2011)

Oui, oui, j'ai tenté cette manipulation (c'est ce que j'ai appelé "resetté la carte mère physiquement")
Par contre le Hardware test avec le DVD hardwarest je ne vois pas vraiment de quoi il s'agit.
Mais comme je n'arrive pas à rebooter sur le DVD système (Tiger) ni sur le CD Apple Care avec TechTools Pro.

Peux-tu m'expliquer de quoi il s'agit ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2011)

Normalement un PMG5 est vendu avec les CD systeme plus un CD appelé Hardware test mais avec techtool pro tu dois pouvoir faire un diagnostic il me semble


----------



## ggonline (7 Novembre 2011)

D'accord je vois le disque. Je vais essayer avec ce disque et je vous tiens au courant.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (7 Novembre 2011)

> Oui, oui, j'ai tenté cette manipulation (c'est ce que j'ai appelé "resetté la carte mère physiquement")


Comment t'y es-tu pris ?


----------



## ggonline (7 Novembre 2011)

Ça y est. En effet Apple Hardware Test s'exécute au démarrage. Ainsi j'ai pu lancer le test étendu et le rapport me semble bon : AipPort, Non détecté (normal). Carte-mère, Réussi. Stockage de masse, Réussi. Mémoire, Réussi. Modem, Détecté. Mémoire vive vidéo, Réussi.

Je clique sur le bouton Redémarrer et toujours pas de roue dentée pour signaler le démarrage du Mac.

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ?

Encore Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

J'ai débranché le Mac (prise d'alim et périphériques) et j'ai appuyé à plusieurs reprises sur le bouton indiqué sur la photo. Ai-je oublié quelque chose ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2011)

Faudrait essayer vu que c'est un PMG5 de mettre un autre disque dans la seconde baie. Tu y installe l'os voir si c'est possible. 

Car a mon avis c'est ton DD interne qui semble avoir un souci  ( celui avec le système)


----------



## ggonline (7 Novembre 2011)

Je vais essayer. Est-ce qu'un disque dur externe Firewire 400 pourrait faire l'affaire ? (pour faire un essai car j'en ai un qui traîne) ou faut-il à tout prix qu'il soit branché en interne ?

Un disque dur avec un problème, pourrait être vu et accessible de son contenu comme c'est le cas quand je démarre le poste en Target ? De plus l'Utilitaire disque d'Apple avait détecté des erreurs qu'il a dit avoir réparé...

Merci, merci, merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2011)

non en firewire ça devrait être bon...


----------



## ggonline (8 Novembre 2011)

Me revoici pour la suite de l'histoire. J'ai installé ce matin sur une partition de mon disque dur externe (firewire 400) l'OSX Tiger. Je le branche sur mon G5 et j'appuie au démarrage sur la touche Option pour lui indiquer le disque de démarrage désiré (à savoir le tout nouveau système installé sur le disque dur externe). Il le voit bien, je le sélectionne puis clique sur la flèche pour poursuivre la démarche. Et le logo Apple apparaît sur fond gris mais sans jamais voir arriver la roue dentée 

J'ai une petite précision à apporter. Hier, suite au redémarrage après test Hardware la roue dentée est apparue jusqu'à l'apparition de la fenêtre ouverture de session puis 2 secondes après l'écran s'est figé sur un bel écran kernel panic !!!

Après une trentaine d'essai de démarrage, mon G5 aurait failli y parvenir (pourquoi ?) puis depuis il bloque de nouveau. Le mystère continu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même probléme sur mon G5 bipro si je relance à plusieurs fois aucun signe sa marche l'installation etc et d'un seul coup prise de tr/mn ventilateur etc ....

Kernel panic 

C'est normalement le processeur ou la carte mére mais la carte mére de préférence à la base

C'est assez complexe à démonter 

Cordialement


----------



## ggonline (10 Novembre 2011)

Le Hardware test a testé la carte mère est indiqué dans son rapport = réussi. Le processeur n'est pas testé avec ce test (bien qu'il indique la config processeur de la machine), il peut donc être mis en cause. J'ai lancé un formatage de bas niveau du disque dur et je vais y installer un nouveau système.

Sinon peut-on trouver des processeurs G5 en vente, si oui peut-on envisager l'installer soit même ?

Je commence à penser à un nouvel ordinateur...

Si tu as des infos de ton côté n'hésites pas, pour ma part je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

ggonline a dit:


> Le Hardware test a testé la carte mère est indiqué dans son rapport = réussi. Le processeur n'est pas testé avec ce test (bien qu'il indique la config processeur de la machine), il peut donc être mis en cause. J'ai lancé un formatage de bas niveau du disque dur et je vais y installer un nouveau système.
> 
> Sinon peut-on trouver des processeurs G5 en vente, si oui peut-on envisager l'installer soit même ?
> 
> ...



Re ,

Ne pas ce fié au logiciel la seul chose fiable c'est en faisant un test avec un autre composant, alors on peut enlever un des processeurs sur le mac pour testé si c'est le processeur.J'ai vu une personne ou c'était simplement des visses mal vissé sur sa pompe qui avez le soucis comme le votre mais j'en doute.

Je suis en train de démonter entiérement le bipro que j'ai je suis dessus la mécanique dessus est assez tétu 

Je suis de base réparateur sur du pc et tombé sur une pompe comme les macpro sa fait bizzare

Oui vous pourrez trouvé une carte mére sur ebay compatible normalement ainsi que processeur mais vieux vos essayé gratuitement de testé les processeurs avec un test un par un 

Cordialement


----------



## KERRIA (11 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Kernel Panique...as tu testé une par une les barrettes mémoire ?...j'ai déjà eu cette avarie ...


----------



## ggonline (11 Novembre 2011)

En fait j'ai laissé une barrette (sur les 8) et puis 2 car je ne savais plus si elles fonctionnent par paire ?
De plus il y a 4 emplacements disons en haut puis un peu plus bas 4 autres. Y a -il des emplacements spécifiques ? Par paire ? J'ai installé les barrettes mais il y a un bail ...

Sinon j'ai ré-installer Tiger suite au formatage de bas niveau (tout çà en target) et j'ai réussi à démarrer depuis le système installé sur le G5. Je peux donc exclure totalement un problème de disque dur.

Donc c'est soit un problème de processeur ou de carte mère. J'ai lu qu'on pouvait tester ces processeurs en les débranchant un à un. Quelqu'un à t-il déjà fait cette intervention (ça à l'air délicat)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

ggonline a dit:


> Donc c'est soit un problème de processeur ou de carte mère. J'ai lu qu'on pouvait tester ces processeurs en les débranchant un à un. Quelqu'un à t-il déjà fait cette intervention (ça à l'air délicat)
> 
> Merci pour toutes vos réponses.



C'est bien ce que je vous est dit il faut simplement bien étudier le schéma de la bête car pas facile à démonter comme sa


----------



## KERRIA (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

de mémoire, sur le PPC G5 les barrettes sont appairées...à vérifier...me souviens plus..

Par contre je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de difficile au démontage de la machine...

Au fait sans s'énerver, même si là n'est pas le propos, c'est "je vous ai dit" (verbe avoir) et non "je vous est dit "....

Bonne nuit à tous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

...j'avais pas tout lu...mille excuses...important...tente ce que te suggère LEPETITPIEROT....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> de mémoire, sur le PPC G5 les barrettes sont appairées...à vérifier...me souviens plus..
> 
> ...



On peut justement testé processeur par processeur pour voir si c'est le cpu ou la carte mére qui est en cause

Difficile oui car il faut démonter la pompe donc il ce peut que les broches soit capricieuse pour la détacher .

Pour la faute moi aussi je vais répondre gentiment mais je n'apprécie pas,on fait tous des fautes donc je trouve sa petit.

Une connaissance informatique vaut bien mieux que du superficiel mal orthographié ...

Même si l'attention est plutôt d'aider sur ce faite d'accord,mais enfin quand je vois que sur ce forum la plupart des topics les membres vont dire à l'autre à tiens ta fait une faute.

Cordialement


----------



## ggonline (12 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> On peut justement testé processeur par processeur pour voir si c'est le cpu ou la carte mére qui est en cause



Bonsoir Sudo72, peux-tu m'expliquer comment faire ? Sachant que je n'arrive pas à démarrer depuis mon G5.

Mon G5 est un bipro 2x2Ghz et d'après ce que je vois il 'agit d'un refroidissement par air.

J'aimerais être sûr qu'il s'agisse de l'un des processeurs avant de "bidouiller dedans". J'ai peur de faire pire que mieux. J'ai lu que le système de refroidissement était a paramétré après chaque démontage processeur ou de la carte mère avec un cd que seul les techniciens agréés apple possèdent.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Novembre 2011)

> J'aimerais être sûr qu'il s'agisse de l'un des processeurs avant de "bidouiller dedans". J'ai peur de faire pire que mieux. J'ai lu que le système de refroidissement était a paramétré après chaque démontage processeur ou de la carte mère avec un cd que seul les techniciens agréés apple possèdent.



J'ai la même info.
Que les processeurs sont ajustés en usine et que sans l'équipement, c'est quasi-impossible à faire chez soi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Exacte il faut un dvd qui je ne sais plus le nom adapte vitesse des bus vitesse rpm etc ...


----------



## ggonline (18 Novembre 2011)

Me revoilà pour la fin de l'histoire et bien sur avec les conclusions qui vont avec.

J'ai donc fini par "opérer mon Mac" : en démontant les 2 processeurs (je confirme qu'il faille disposer d'un long tournevis bien particulier, j'en ai adapté un...) En fait j'ai bien un des deux processeurs qui est HS puisque qu'aujourd'hui je tourne avec un seul. Il aura fallu inverser les 2 processeurs pour réussir à redémarrer. Je signale au passage que mon Mac est toujours aussi silencieux après mon intervention (pas de dérèglement au niveau des ventilos et du système de refroidissement)

Aujourd'hui je tourne avec un G5 2Ghz (mono processeur) mais au moins il démarre et je dirais même qu'il tourne pas trop mal ... Je préfère çà que de le voir partir aux oubliettes 

Merci encore pour votre aide et vos conseils.


----------

